# Advice for WC Sat night Goyt Valley or Peak District



## Philfrommancs (May 18, 2018)

Hi all.

My wife is off for a week in the Sun so I'm going to take myself and the dog off for the weekend in the Van.

Been checking out POIs relatively close to home for a change. (Near Manchester) I had kind of settled on either the Goyt Valley somewhere near Errswood reservoir. Or somewhere in the Peak District (Glossop to Castleton general area).

I am hoping for a great view well away from civilisation.
Seen a few possible ones to try but would welcome suggestions from anyone who has tried any of the POIs in these areas.

Cheers folks.

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (May 18, 2018)

*Castleton*

The road out of castleton up Mam Tor has lots of space


----------



## Nabsim (May 18, 2018)

Are you already over here, seen a load of mh and pv's going past today


----------



## 2cv (May 18, 2018)

This thread may be relevant in your decision Goyt Valley height barriers?


----------



## izwozral (May 18, 2018)

The Stone Centre at Cromford is good.


----------



## Philfrommancs (May 19, 2018)

Thanks all.. think I'll load up in the morning. Start the engine and just head off...See where it takes me.

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfrommancs (May 19, 2018)

I did alright with my view for the night.
Been fantastic weather so far...


Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnach (May 19, 2018)

views look on old castleton road opposite odin mine

channa


----------



## Philfrommancs (May 19, 2018)

Well spotted Channa.... It does indeed..
Now to rustle up a beef and red wine stew.... Not to your standard of course but it'll taste great in these surroundings.

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabsim (May 19, 2018)

Yea its Mam Tor and thats the cement works at Hope. Did you take mh up Winnats Pass or go in from A6?


----------



## Philfrommancs (May 20, 2018)

I presume it was the A6... Only hit the A6 a few miles from here though. Been years since I've been up here. Listening to the bird song and the lambs this morning though, I definitely made a good choice.

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabsim (May 20, 2018)

You would have known, its round the corner from where you are and is a steep winding pass maybe half a mile long. One of the covers at the bottom you can go in on a tour, think that one has the boat ride but cant think of the name. Okay going down then along to Castleton and Hope, very popular so likely to be busy. Not sure of parking for motorhomes though, only gone on cars, bikes, trikes. I think there may be a Plague trail but maybe not, area was hit hard by the black death back in the day


----------



## mistericeman (May 20, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> You would have known, its round the corner from where you are and is a steep winding pass maybe half a mile long. One of the covers at the bottom you can go in on a tour, think that one has the boat ride but cant think of the name. Okay going down then along to Castleton and Hope, very popular so likely to be busy. Not sure of parking for motorhomes though, only gone on cars, bikes, trikes. I think there may be a Plague trail but maybe not, area was hit hard by the black death back in the day



One with the boat trip is "speedwell"... Bit touristy but well worth a visit... 
Odin mine along the bottom road (where the coach turning circle is) is an old lead mine with the crushing circles still extant below the road... 
Flecks of blue John to be seen in rocky outcrops outside the entrance but the inside is driven through loose shale and thus doing its best to collapse. 
Sides of Pindale quarry behind cement works (green lane runs through Pindale quarry... Driven it many times in the landrovers) 
Has lead workings in the, side where you can still see pick marks from the hand driving of the level.


----------



## runnach (May 20, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> One with the boat trip is "speedwell"... Bit touristy but well worth a visit...
> Odin mine along the bottom road (where the coach turning circle is) is an old lead mine with the crushing circles still extant below the road...
> Flecks of blue John to be seen in rocky outcrops outside the entrance but the inside is driven through loose shale and thus doing its best to collapse.
> Sides of Pindale quarry behind cement works (green lane runs through Pindale quarry... Driven it many times in the landrovers)
> Has lead workings in the, side where you can still see pick marks from the hand driving of the level.



Definitely Speedwell on Winnats at the top is Mam tor car parking it was 50 pence overnight but a few years a go so it may have changed I do believe there are restriction on the lower road

A drop down yon side of Mam tor (turn left towards Jacobs ladder) a couple of laybys on the left single carriage road suiable overnight stops were no restrictions and free,,,rail line at the side but once every 3 days great walking from there and cycling

Channa


----------

